# Regnum Silenti 2013



## Offwhiteknight (Sep 17, 2008)

So this is the video I made of this years yard display. It was my first time using iMovie and it was done for the "share" meeting of CalHaunts.

Biggest lesson? Hold the dang camera phone the other way...

Oh, and because I forgot to include it in the video, let me give proper credit to Jon Autopsy for the music, "This is Fear."


----------



## Offwhiteknight (Sep 17, 2008)

Here are a few photos to go with the video, especially if you can't see the video for whatever reason. A few more are in my Halloween 2013 album in my profile.

This is my favorite shot. It was amazing what happened with fog floating in the air.









This is good shot of a portion of the display, with the standing pumpkinrot in the foreground, flickering JOLs on the ground, and the original scarecrow in the background.









This would be "Ariel." There is "Rapunzel" in the background, difficult to see. The things a parent will do for their children...


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Ariel and the skull on a stick draped with creepy cloth are my favorites. And your daughters are adorable

I think this is a good example of how keeping focus on a limited variety of items (jackos and skeletal figures, with a few tombstones in the mix) can make for a very effective display.


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

First, your girls are adorable! I liked the green glow from the pumpkins, it was unique! Your sound track added a chilling touch! All over nice display.


----------



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

Agree with Roxy on this. Good job with limited subject matter. Its way easy to over do things. Loved the lighting. Great job.


----------



## SCEYEDOC (Aug 12, 2007)

Your video night shots of the pumpkins all lit and flashing had to be an eye-catcher from the street. Great idea. After seeing your setup, I realize I don't have to go elaborate to make a Halloween statement. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## hpropman (Jul 27, 2008)

Love it, pumpkinrot rocks!


----------



## Jacksonville Haunter (Apr 21, 2011)

The mean looks on the carved faces must have scared the crap out of the kids, and the lights coming from from the inside of the pumpkins and cutting into the fog really works. Very nice and scary haunt.


----------



## Offwhiteknight (Sep 17, 2008)

Thanks for the compliments. My wife actually helps me in check, asking me everytimei have a new idea if it will fit into our established theme.

And yes, in two short years my yard has apparently become a must stop destination for the entire neighborhood based upon the comments made. 

So thanks to my fellow haunters for the kind words!


----------

